# Live TV button



## KingPenguin (Dec 26, 2005)

Does the Live TV button not allocate a tuner? Just got my Mini and Roamio Plus yesterday and noticed after waking up the Mini the Live TV button results in a black screen. If I go to the guide, I get a tuner allocated and then I think Live TV works.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you waking up the Mini with the live TV button? Try waking up the Mini first by hitting the TiVo button, then pressing live TV.

Also why are you putting the Mini to sleep in the first place. As I understand it all that does is turn off the light on the front. It doesn't actually save any power.


----------



## Alanbrad (Aug 27, 2013)

I had done a turn off which did not solve the problem. I just did a boot and now it seems to be working again.

Robot Vacuum


----------



## KingPenguin (Dec 26, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Are you waking up the Mini with the live TV button? Try waking up the Mini first by hitting the TiVo button, then pressing live TV.
> 
> Also why are you putting the Mini to sleep in the first place. As I understand it all that does is turn off the light on the front. It doesn't actually save any power.


I am not waking it with the live TV button. I am waking it with the Tivo button. I can browse around the interface, but if I try to go to live TV with the button, it just gets me a black screen.

I'm putting it to sleep out of habit and to return the tuner to the Roamio. It is true that I don't really need to. I suspect I would see the same thing if I just let the live tuner time out. I'll try that today.

I guess nobody else sees this behavior?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just use the TiVo button to exit live TV and that will free the tuner.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

There appears to be a bug where hitting the "Live TV" button will bring up a black screen. If you go back and try it again, it then works fine. This has happened to me a couple times.


----------



## KingPenguin (Dec 26, 2005)

I can work around it by hitting the guide button and picking a show. Just wanted to be sure it wasn't faulty hardware.

Also noticed some problems with audio cutting in and out when watching live tv. Changing channels usually fixes it as does pausing for just a second. Also a known bug?

Other than these minor things, I'm loving the Mini and Roamio.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That audio thing sounds like a network lag. Are you using wifi for the streaming?


----------



## KingPenguin (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm streaming over moca. The network shouldn't be a problem. The stats on the Roamio suggested a solid connection.

Sent from Tapatalk on a Touchpad


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... Not sure. Have never seen that on my Mini.


----------

